# Wanted: Old kitchen units or full kitchen (near Denia), please



## TravellingJohn (Oct 26, 2011)

Hi, I have a small house near Denia that is currently empty. I am looking for a cheap kitchen to install. If you have or know anybody who has any old kitchen units or kitchen furniture that they wish to sell on the Costa Blanca I would be very interested to hear about it. Everything including the kitchen sink would be nice 

I'm not looking to spend too much, just a basic usable kitchen would be great. I can collect it from wherever it is within a reasonable distance from Denia or Alicante.

I am currently in England but aim to come over to Spain within the next month or so.

Hopefully someone can help, many thanks, John


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

TravellingJohn said:


> Hi, I have a small house near Denia that is currently empty. I am looking for a cheap kitchen to install. If you have or know anybody who has any old kitchen units or kitchen furniture that they wish to sell on the Costa Blanca I would be very interested to hear about it. Everything including the kitchen sink would be nice
> 
> I'm not looking to spend too much, just a basic usable kitchen would be great. I can collect it from wherever it is within a reasonable distance from Denia or Alicante.
> 
> ...


have a look at Costa Blanca Buy-Sell-Events! & there's a Facebook group called Sell your stuff - Spain

both have lots of second hand stuff on them


----------



## DunWorkin (Sep 2, 2010)

There is a second hand furniture shop in Javea that sells just about everything.

When we first came out here and wanted temporary furnishings to get us started we got a lot of things there

michaels-javea.com | Javea, Espaa | Buy and sell very good quality pre owned furniture and new beds


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

DunWorkin said:


> There is a second hand furniture shop in Javea that sells just about everything.
> 
> When we first came out here and wanted temporary furnishings to get us started we got a lot of things there
> 
> michaels-javea.com | Javea, Espaa | Buy and sell very good quality pre owned furniture and new beds


they do have some good stuff - but they tend to be rather pricey imo


----------



## grandad (May 17, 2011)

Hi i have some new units there in sevil but as i am moveing stuff to madrid it could go your way there is a fridge & frezer built in type and a cooker but the cooker is large aany way if you get stuck let me know


----------



## baldilocks (Mar 7, 2010)

Try segundamano .es: anuncios gratis para comprar y vender. Compraventa de pisos, coches, portátiles, móviles.


----------



## TravellingJohn (Oct 26, 2011)

*Thank you*

Thank you all, very useful, I have had a look at all of the suggestions so far and there is plenty of choice.


----------



## TravellingJohn (Oct 26, 2011)

grandad said:


> Hi i have some new units there in sevil but as i am moveing stuff to madrid it could go your way there is a fridge & frezer built in type and a cooker but the cooker is large aany way if you get stuck let me know



Hi, how much are you looking for, for the all of that? IS the cooker gas or electric?

Thanks for the reply


----------



## djfwells (Sep 28, 2009)

Ausinas in Benissa, just round the corner from Consum, do some really good deals on self-assembly kitchens (especially if you pay cash) - worth a look next time you are over this way.


----------



## baldilocks (Mar 7, 2010)

djfwells said:


> Ausinas in Benissa, just round the corner from Consum, do some really good deals on self-assembly kitchens (especially if you pay cash) - worth a look next time you are over this way.


Brico Brico Dept do inexpensive kitchens too and you can pay by card. We got ours from there and the stuff is quite good. Alternatively there is always Ikea. Just do a comparison on prices but bear in mind you are comparing new with possibly [mis]used.


----------



## grandad (May 17, 2011)

Hi due to i have not been down to the flat for two years i will look for the drawing i did which will remind me but the cooker is ele and is 900 wide with celramic top in stainless with one oven some chef had it in his house so it has had very little use so when time gets closer let me know i hope to pop down soon to look whots there soon but i have been saying that for some time


----------

